# Мы бы хотели жить у этих людей



## Nemo12

I'm having trouble translating a Russian text written with Latin letters:

Mi bi xoteli zit y etix ludei ?

cpacibo


----------



## Kolan

Nemo12 said:


> Mi bi xoteli zit y etix ludei ?


*We would like to lodge with these people *(*this family*, maybe?)


----------



## Athaulf

Nemo12 said:


> I'm having trouble translating a Russian text written with Latin letters:
> 
> Mi bi xoteli zit y etix ludei ?



Here's my attempt:

_Мы бы хотели жить у этих людей?_
_We would want/like to live at these people's house/place?_
(Literally: _We would want to live by these people?_)

But wait for a native to be sure.


----------



## Binario

We'd like to stay at these people's place.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

> to stay


It depends on the context. 
To me, 'stay' means rather "остановиться на некоторое (короткое) время" ("*пожить*", I'd say), чем "жить" (as it is said in the original post).


----------



## Athaulf

Can _жить_ actually be used in Russian when talking about a short, temporary stay? In Croatian, when you use _živjeti_ in this context, it implies permanent, or at least long-term residence.


----------



## Kolan

Athaulf said:


> Can _жить_ actually be used in Russian when talking about a short, temporary stay? In Croatian, when you use _živjeti_ in this context, it implies permanent, or at least long-term residence.


The same in Russian - *long stay*. A *short-term* would be rather *пожИть*.

However, even if it seems to be not a sort of rental dwelling, the term *lodge* means more than just simple *stay*. You move in and share the bills, isn't it? Not like guests?


----------



## tram-pam-pam

Yes, the same in Russian.

But, of course we can use *жить* informally, especially in spoken conversations and when the period is known from the context. 

For example:
-Мы собираемся на недельку в Юрмалу.
  -А где вы будете *жить*? (= Where are you going to *stay*?)


----------



## Kolan

tram-pam-pam said:


> But, of course we can use *жить* informally, especially in spoken conversation and when the period is known from the context.
> 
> For example:
> -Мы собираемся на недельку в Юрмалу.
> -А где вы будете *жить*? (= Where are you going to *stay*?)


In our context (*недолго*) it can mean different situations.

*пожить* недолго = скоро съехать 
*жить* недолго = скоро помереть  (или скоро съехать).


----------



## tram-pam-pam

Ну не совсем уж так все плохо). Обычно _достаточно_ ясно, что имеется в виду + из контекста (если не прислушиваться к потусторонним голосам )

Сравним.

Я _поживу_ *тут* какое-то время? (недолго) 
Я _п*р*оживу_ недолго... (протяну )
Я не собираюсь долго _жить _(=оставаться) *в этом городе*.


----------



## Athaulf

Kolan said:


> However, even if it seems to be not a sort of rental dwelling, the term *lodge* means more than just simple *stay*. You move in and share the bills, isn't it? Not like guests?



I'd say that the English verb _lodge_ nowadays sounds very formal, even archaic. I don't remember ever hearing it in everyday speech, and historically, it used to mean all sorts of things related to human dwellings.  In fact, originally it was a transitive verb meaning "to provide accommodation to" or "to serve as accommodation for", rather than "to live/stay". Therefore, I don't think it's a good parallel to any of these Russian verbs.


----------



## Athaulf

Kolan said:


> In our context (*недолго*) it can mean different situations.
> 
> *пожить* недолго = скоро съехать
> *жить* недолго = скоро помереть  (или скоро съехать).



Ещё одна русско-хорватскaя пара  ложных друзей... В хорватском, совершенный глагол _poživjeti_ совершается только смертью субъекта.


----------



## Kolan

Athaulf said:


> Ещё одна русско-хорватскaя пара ложных друзей... В хорватском, совершенный глагол _poživjeti_ совершается только смертью субъекта.


That's so funny !!! What it would mean in Croatian if translated directly from Russian: *"(...и стали они) жить-поживать, да добра наживать*"?


----------



## Kolan

Athaulf said:


> I'd say that the English verb _lodge_ nowadays sounds very formal, even archaic. I don't remember ever hearing it in everyday speech, and historically, it used to mean all sorts of things related to human dwellings.  In fact, originally it was a transitive verb meaning "to provide accommodation to" or "to serve as accommodation for", rather than "to live/stay". Therefore, I don't think it's a good parallel to any of these Russian verbs.


In Montreal the English language is somewhat influenced by Quebec French. Since the French *loger* and its derivatives are commonly used, then the English *to lodge *does not sound archaic here.


----------



## Kolan

tram-pam-pam said:


> Я _поживу_ *тут* какое-то время? (недолго)
> Я _п*р*оживу_ недолго... (протяну )
> Я не собираюсь долго _жить _(=оставаться) *в этом городе*.


Контрпримеры:

- Я *поживу* ещё(, доктор)? - Пропил ты свою печень! 
Я не собираюсь долго _*жить* = скоро повешусь или утоплюсь. _

Я как раз имел в виду, как это звучит без контекста и без уточняющих обстоятельста.


----------



## Athaulf

Kolan said:


> That's so funny !!! What it would mean in Croatian if translated directly from Russian: *"(...и стали они) жить-поживать, да добра наживать*"?



К сожаленю, это невозможно перевести буквально.  Well, I'd better switch back to English, since my Russian can't support this level of abstraction even with the help of a dictionary...  

In Croatian, you can apply the perfective prefix _po-_ to the verb _živjeti_, thus creating the perfective verb _poživjeti_, much like in Russian _жить_ -> _пожить_, but you can't do the next step of turning _poživjeti _into an imperfective verb, as in _пожить_ -> _поживать_ (formally, the resulting verb analogous to _поживать_ would be _*poživljavati_, but it doesn't exist).

As for the perfective verb _poživjeti_, it's one of those prefixed perfective verbs that have no direct English translation, and apparently its meaning is quite different from the Russian _пожить_. It means roughly "to live to/past a certain age/period of time". It's typically used to report how long someone who is now dead lived (_"poživio je 75 godina"_ = _"he lived to be 75 years"_). Come to think of it, it also has an archaic meaning that's nowadays seen only in the phrase _"Bog te poživio!"_, meaning _"May God give you [a long] life!"_


----------



## tram-pam-pam

> Контрпримеры:


Это не контр-, в моих примерах я как раз и выделила явно обстоятельства места, чтобы подчеркнуть, как они позволяют не потеряться в двух смыслах).



> Я как раз имел в виду, как это звучит без контекста и без уточняющих обстоятельста.


  И я это же самое. 
  А по умолчанию (без э-э-э... обстоятельств места и прочих) звучит - *на этом свете* (в подлунном мире ), да. 
  Хотя, конечно же, можно и для этого света их явно указать. При желании). 

  ps
  В контексте вышесказанного (про хорватское _po__živjeti__), _позабавило выданное multitran-ом в качестве эквивалента для *"(...и стали они) жить-поживать, да добра наживать*" :

_They lived happily *ever after*._


----------



## Kolan

Athaulf said:


> К сожаленю, это невозможно перевести буквально.  Well, I'd better switch back to English, since my Russian can't support this level of abstraction even with the help of a dictionary...
> 
> In Croatian, you can apply the perfective prefix _po-_ to the verb *živjeti,* thus creating the perfective verb _poživjeti_, much like in Russian _*жить*_ -> _пожить_, but you can't do the next step of turning _poživjeti _into an imperfective verb, as in _пожить_ -> _поживать_ (formally, the resulting verb analogous to _поживать_ would be _*poživljavati_, but it doesn't exist).
> 
> As for the perfective verb _poživjeti_, it's one of those prefixed perfective verbs that have no direct English translation, and apparently its meaning is quite different from the Russian _пожить_. It means roughly "to live to/past a certain age/period of time". It's typically used to report how long someone who is now dead lived (_"poživio je 75 godina"_ = _"he lived to be 75 years"_). Come to think of it, it also has an archaic meaning that's nowadays seen only in the phrase _"Bog te poživio!"_, meaning _"May God give you [a long] life!"_


Спасибо большое, Athaulf! Всегда интересно читать ваши посты! И ваш русский совершенно неотличим от _русского_ русского.

Хочу обратить ваше внимание на то, что я выделил жирным. В русском есть глагол *жить*, но нет глаголов типа _живать, живеть_ и т.д. Хотя есть и *пожИть*, и *поживАть*. Может быть, в этом и разница?

И всё же, как вы это скажете по-хорватски? (А то Multitran меня тоже _улыбнул_, спасибо, *трам-пам-пам*!)


----------



## tram-pam-pam

_



			улыбнул
		
Click to expand...





			живать, живеть
		
Click to expand...

  оживевать . Я с вас оживеваю. _

жить, не жить, нЕжить (кто? что? ), нежить (кого-то) 
(just a joke, play on words)

ps
Кстати, у* пожить* есть оттенок... конечности, который хорошо иллюстрирует пример от Ушакова:
_Недолго пожила она на свете._ (Тургенев)


----------



## Athaulf

Kolan said:


> Спасибо большое, Athaulf! Всегда интересно читать ваши посты! И ваш русский совершенно неотличим от _русского_ русского.


 
Спасибо, но за это надо благодарить словарь и Гугл...  Мне будет нужно ещё много практики до того, как я буду способен правильно говорить и писать по-русски наизусть... 



> Хочу обратить ваше внимание на то, что я выделил жирным. В русском есть глагол *жить*, но нет глаголов типа _живать, живеть_ и т.д. Хотя есть и *пожИть*, и *поживАть*. Может быть, в этом и разница?


Time  for me to switch back to English...  Grammatically, there is actually no difference here once you see what the analogous forms are.

Croatian _živjeti_ is analogous to Russian _жить_ -- both exist as standalone imperfective verbs meaning approximately "to live". They can both take various prefixes to form a bunch of perfective verbs with various meanings (_poživjeti_/_пожить_, _oživjeti_/_ожить_, _proživjeti_/_прожить_, etc.), some of which apparently have similar, and some very different meanings. Some of these prefixed perfective verbs can be then turned into further imperfective forms by changing them from "prefix + _živjeti_/_жить_" into "prefix + _-življavati_/_-живать_", like for example _oživjeti_/_ожить --> o__življavati_/_оживать_, where the -_življavati_/-_живать_ don't exist as standalone verbs, but only as endings of these imperfective verbs derived from the suffixed perfective ones. 

Therefore, even though _živjeti_ sounds superficially similar to the ending _-живать_, it's actually analogous to the standalone verb _жить_. The analog of the ending -_живать_ is actually  the ending -_življavati_, which similarly doesn't exist as a verb by itself. A similar pattern recurs with thousands of other verbs across most, if not all Slavic languages.

As for the original difference between _živjeti_ and _жить_, there does seem to be a small semantic difference here. As a rule of thumb, in Croatian you would use _živjeti_ for a place of stay only if it's permanent enough that you're going to be formally reporting that address as your residence, or at least accept correspondence there.


----------



## Kolan

Athaulf said:


> Therefore, even though _živjeti_ sounds superficially similar to the ending _-живать_, it's actually analogous to the standalone verb _жить_. The analog of the ending -_живать_ is actually the ending -_življavati_, which similarly doesn't exist as a verb by itself.


In Russian *-живлять* also exists as ending (imperfective to *-живить*), however, with quite different meanings (even for each verb): *оживлять, наживлять, заживлять, приживлять*.


----------



## jazyk

> In Croatian, you can apply the perfective prefix _po-_ to the verb _živjeti_, thus creating the perfective verb _poživjeti_, much like in Russian _жить_ -> _пожить_, but you can't do the next step of turning _poživjeti _into an imperfective verb, as in _пожить_ -> _поживать_ (formally, the resulting verb analogous to _поживать_ would be _*poživljavati_, but it doesn't exist).


This is interesting. Czech požít (imperfective požívat) is a bookish word to consume (drink or eat) and sometimes to have or enjoy (such as a right or an advantage). So Slavs should be careful with this word!


----------



## Kolan

jazyk said:


> This is interesting. Czech* požít* (imperfective požívat) is a bookish word to consume (drink or eat) and sometimes to have or enjoy (such as a right or an advantage). So Slavs should be careful with this word!


A Russian close equivalent would be *поживиться* (intr., or tr. чем-либо, mainly some spare food - "поживиться корочкой хлеба" not drink, or even catch, loot - e.g., "они там неплохо поживились", "видя, что поживиться нечем, воры быстро свалили с хаты", not "right or advantage"), perfective only.


----------



## papillon

Kolan said:


> В русском есть глагол *жить*, но нет глаголов типа _живать, живеть_ и т.д. Хотя есть и *пожИть*, и *поживАть*.


Живать, я бы сказал, не то что бы не существует, просто устарел, и почти не исползуется. Но меня совсем не удивило бы встретить этот глагол в книгах начала века, скажем у Гиляровского. Мне представляется что-нибудь вроде "...живал я и на Кубани, и на Кавказе, и нигде так не любят и не холят лошадей, как в степях калмыцких..." (

P.S. Грамота.ру даёт живать как устаревший.


----------



## Kolan

papillon said:


> Живать, я бы сказал, не то что бы не существует, просто устарел, и почти не исползуется. Но меня совсем не удивило бы встретить этот глагол в книгах начала века, скажем у Гиляровского. Мне представляется что-нибудь вроде "...живал я и на Кубани, и на Кавказе, и нигде так не любят и не холят лошадей, как в степях калмыцких..." (


Для того, что он "звучал", нужно строить весь рассказ в этом времени: "_Живал_ я там долго, _едал_ вкусно, _пивал_ сладко, _хаживал_ на охоту, _стреливал_ птицу..." и т.д. Но все эти формы в 21-м веке либо напрочь забыты, либо встречаются в современном стёбе типа такого

*"КОЛОБКИАДА про Колобка (Вся правда)*

*ЭПОС в восьми песнях*

*Песнь Первая "Сотворение Колобка"*

*Дивный замысел – гнев – исполнение замысла – сотворение Колобка.*

Некогда старец *живал*, и почтенный, и мудрый,
После супругу держал, угревала бо ложе.
(В юность она неизменно частями блистала,
..."

Советую дочитать до конца вместо утренней гимнастики, получите хороший заряд бодрости на весь день. 

http://walet.narod.ru/links/artefakt/books/kolobok.html

Понятно, что в реальной жизни серьёзно так декламировать можно только в психиатрической больнице.


----------



## Athaulf

Kolan said:


> In Russian *-живлять* also exists as ending (imperfective to *-живить*), however, with quite different meanings (even for each verb): *оживлять, наживлять, заживлять, приживлять*.



Hm... a Google search indicates that there is some pretty complicated etymology behind this whole complex of related verbs. Still, what I wrote in my above post about the grammatical analogies between _živjeti_/-_življavati_ and _жить_/-_живать_ holds, despite the fact that at first glance, _živjeti _looks less similar to _жить_ than to -_живать_ or -_живить_. It's just that in Croatian, there is (as far as I can tell) nothing parallel to these further Russian forms descended from the same ancient root that you list above.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

By the way, another trick is that in Russian some verbs can *look* like as _if_ they are "family words" - just because of the formation rule that creates '*-живать*'.   

  For example, *огораживать, сглаживать, напомаживать, обхаживать* and the like - these are verbs from different roots that 'formally' contain *-живать*.


----------



## Kolan

Athaulf said:


> Hm... a Google search indicates that there is some pretty complicated etymology behind this whole complex of related verbs. Still, what I wrote in my above post about the grammatical analogies between _živjeti_/-_življavati_ and _жить_/-_живать_ holds, despite the fact that at first glance, _živjeti _looks less similar to _жить_ than to -_живать_ or -_живить_. It's just that in Croatian, there is (as far as I can tell) nothing parallel to these further Russian forms descended from the same ancient root that you list above.


По-моему, сколько лингвистов, столько и туманных этимологических гипотез. В Казанской лингвистической школе (по вышеприведённой ссылке) даже *гайку* умудрились возвести к индоевропейскому корню "*gi-*", жить (по той же логике, что и "в бане пассатижи").


----------

